# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  The good news for most guys

## yeahyeahyeah

A lot of women are average looking, as are their partners.

Go outside, walk around, and have a look around - and you will see.

----------


## BigThinker

Unfortunately, television and the internet have most men thinking they deserve above-average women.  They should be more worried about their bank account, if they really want to snag a superficial broad.

----------


## Julius Caesar was bald

I'm trying to avoid scratching my head, why is this good news?

----------


## Kayman

> I'm trying to avoid scratching my head, why is this good news?


 The implication that bald men are unlikely to get good looking women thus we should be happy there are average looking females to accompany us average looking bald guys.
All of which is complete bollocks.

----------


## Julius Caesar was bald

Yeah I'm just thinking even if you apply that logic, if there's more good looking women, there's more to go around, everybody's happy.

----------

